# On line dice roller



## Scott DeWar (Apr 13, 2013)

Any idea when the dice roller will make its return? Invisible castle is under a "503 service not available" error.

in case darjr sees this, he always asks for : http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/


----------



## Leif (Apr 14, 2013)

*Glimmer of Hope*

We REALLY miss the ENWorld dice thingy!


----------



## drothgery (Apr 14, 2013)

Leif said:


> We REALLY miss the ENWorld dice thingy!



... when invisible castle isn't working.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 14, 2013)

That particular item hasn't been commissioned yet - but it's a fairly simple one compared to some. Of the other stuff we've done recently.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 14, 2013)

too bad O.G.R.E. doesn't have something. I looked and didn't _*SEE*_ any thing any way.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 15, 2013)

There isn't much out there. Here's a possible alternative. 

http://www.pbegames.com/sessions/

I created a test session. Any who are interested are welcome to join and try it out. 

The session is called 'Testing this out' and the password is 'testing'. Give it a shot and see what you think. You have to register to use it. The process was painless.


----------



## Leif (Apr 15, 2013)

never mind  (email -- Scotley)


----------



## Scotley (Apr 16, 2013)

http://www.coyotecode.net/roll/ provides very similar functionality to invisible castle.


----------



## Leif (Apr 16, 2013)

Yeah, well I could have just posted the link for all to see.  I was afraid that the sudden influx of visitors might crash that site, too.  
but maybe not.  I hope.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 17, 2013)

honestly I preferred the ENWorld one, and its the feature I've been missing most


----------

